
Ask HN: I am PHP developer who want to contribute to open source projects - ahmedaly
Hello,
I have been a PHP developer for a decade or so.
I am interested in contributing to open source projects.
I want projects that are popular but still need a lot of contribution.<p>Any suggestion?
Thanks.
======
woutersf
Contributing to Drupal modules or underlying (symfony and other) libraries is
very fulfilling. And the conferences are really nice (and big) with lots of
interesting people there with all sorts of problems. There is all kinds of
difficult there if you like difficult.

------
bradtx
Moodle is a popular open source LMS (learning management system) written in
PHP that could use a ton of improvement, especially on the front end. It's not
necessarily bad, but it is very outdated compared to offerings by private
companies.

------
splitbrain
DokuWiki can always use help.
[https://www.dokuwiki.org](https://www.dokuwiki.org)

------
juhatl
Are there any specific libraries or tools written in PHP that you use in your
day-to-day life? Perhaps having a look into their state could yield some
interesting opportunities for you to contribute. That way you'd also get an
extra incentive to keep contributing, as you'd personally get to enjoy the
results, too.

------
some_furry
What are your interests beyond "PHP developer"?

There's a _lot_ of open source PHP projects. Type a random word relating to
one of your interests into [https://packagist.org](https://packagist.org) and
you'll likely find several.

------
Keppl8R
My suggestion for what it's worth is to help the MantisBT project a bugtracker
used by a lot projects.

[https://github.com/mantisbt](https://github.com/mantisbt)

------
luckman212
pfSense could always use some help!

[https://github.com/pfsense/pfsense](https://github.com/pfsense/pfsense)

------
kkirsche
Pi-Hole :)

